# Возвращение к активной жизни



## olga30 (11 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Излечение от боли возможно, от грыжи нет.
> .


Дорогие доктора! Случаи излечения из Вашей практики, случаи возврата к полноценной двигательной активности Ваших пациентов сильно поднимут наш боевой дух!
Когда Вы пишете, что излечение от грыжи невозможно - для меня это означает "больше  никогда никакой активности, никогда не танцевать, никогда не кататься с горки на попе, никогда не делать резких движений" и т д. Что вообще говоря, сильно отличается от жизни обычного здорового человека. Но возможно, что грыжа не мешает жизни, мешает боль, поэтому Вы пишете, что возможно излечение от боли, но не от грыжи.  Возможно, что восстановив биомеханику опорно-двигательного аппарата, я буду так же активна, как и до обнаружения грыжи. Так ли это? Я понимаю, что многое зависит от данного конкретного организма. Можно ли примеры?


----------



## olga30 (11 Ноя 2011)

Дорогие доктора! Прочитав форум, у меня создалось впечатление, что после обнаружения грыжи жизни нет.  А это наверняка не так. Нам очень нужны положительные примеры из Вашей практики возвращения пациентов к АКТИВНОЙ жизни. ( Не то что  - вроде живет,  но кашлянуть боится. От этого руки опускаются.) КТО НИБУДЬ КОГДА НИБУДЬ ВЕРНУЛСЯ  к  бегу, танцам, поездкам в отпуск, катанию с детьми с горки, беременности и т д? НАПИШИТЕ ПЛИЗ!!!! Мы будем Вам очень благодарны.  Нам это очень нужно.


----------



## gudkov (11 Ноя 2011)

Ну я бегаю... И гантельку начал опять тягать, легонькую пока на 10 кг. и одну пока)))


----------



## olga30 (11 Ноя 2011)

Напишу первая. В 1984 году у отца выла та же фигня (во всяком случае, по его ощущениям), что и у меня. На тот момент, насколько я знаю, в нашем городе МРТ не делали. Ставили воспаление седалищного нерва.  По симптомам - то же самое, только тяжелее - дошло до костылей.  Операцию не делали, месяцев 6 парили по больницам Родины. Болело так, что чихнул - потерял сознание.  Не помню точно, сколько времени он потратил на восстановление (где-то от 6 месяцев до двух лет), но впоследствии, до 2006 года, вполне стабильно два раза в неделю играл в волейбол, выходные - рыбалка, дача, тяжести таскал, и, насколько я знаю, ничего больше в этой области его не беспокоило. Из того, что помню (по мед процедурам сказать не могу, была маленькая, названий не помню. Точно было грязелечение и электрофорез. Еще какое-то "битье током, что аж подскакивал"). Из народной медицины (могу ошибаться, но по моим воспоминаниям это было позже, чем традиционное лечение) - деревенская знахарка показала упражнения (насколько понимаю - аналог ПИРМ), и прикладывать лопух к ягодице. Не смейтесь, он все это делал. Упражения - орал, но делал. АКТИВНО ИГРАЛ В ИГРОВОЙ ВИД СПОРТА (ну на любительском уровне, конечно) ДО КОНЦА ЖИЗНИ.  Т е на протяжение 20 лет после избавления от боли. Была ли грыжа, не знаю, но раз костыли - то какое-то сдавливание нерва точно было.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Ноя 2011)

Избавление от боли и восстановление оптимального объема движений в ПДС как раз и есть возвращением человека к активному образу жизни. И будет долго и счастливо он жить со своей грыжей.


----------



## gudkov (11 Ноя 2011)

Ну так у вас под рукой так сказать, самый что нинаесть пример самостоятельного выхдоровления. К чему тогда паниковать в духе "грыжа приговор на всю жизнь". Подавляющее большинство людей и выздоравливают как ваш отец, даже легче (до костылей редко доходит). Я тоже упоминал на форуме, про знакомого, моего ровесника, которого лет 8 назад по его словам, сгибало и простреливало так, что разогнуться не мог, причем то в автобусе, то на работе, помаялся говорит с полгода, а потом прошло, сейчас и тяжести на даче таскает и в теннис играет, про грыжи МПД впервые услышал от меня, до этого и не знал, что такое бывает)))


----------



## olga30 (11 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> К чему тогда паниковать в духе "грыжа приговор на всю жизнь". Подавляющее большинство людей и выздоравливают )))


Я не паникую. Я уже попаниковала. Теперь мне срочно нужны как можно больше положительных примеров. Для вдохновления.  Если будут какие-то достаточно официальные - замечательно. Например: "за 10 лет работы у моих пациентов полностью прошли грыжи - 5% в течение года, 20% в течение 2-х лет, полностью вернулись в активную жизнь - 80 %, 15 % - лентяи и неудачники, не берите с них пример." Вот как-то так. Тогда очень не захочется быть лентяем и неудачников, и очень будем стремиться попасть  в  первые 5%. Стремление и настрой пациента многое значат. ))


----------



## Yanek (11 Ноя 2011)

Мне вообще не нравится общее отношение к этой проблеме. Сплошной негатив, "все, тебе дышать через раз". Я верю в позитивный исход, настроен на полное избавление от проблемы и возврату к активной жизни и к спорту без фанатизма.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Ноя 2011)

Только искренняя вера больного в выздоровление позволит ему выздороветь.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

olga30 написал(а):


> КТО НИБУДЬ КОГДА НИБУДЬ ВЕРНУЛСЯ к бегу, танцам, поездкам в отпуск, катанию с детьми с горки, беременности и т д? НАПИШИТЕ ПЛИЗ!!!!


таким форум не нужен и они тут не бывают, они сечас  как раз:"  к бегу, танцам, поездкам в отпуск, катанию с детьми с горки, беременности"


----------



## taras_86 (11 Ноя 2011)

Вообще, я думаю, "недуги хребетные" - тема мало освещённая в массах, и это проблема. А неграмотное использование такого важного "девайса", как позвоночник, приводит к печальным последствиям. Эту тему надо на верхушке здравоохранения шевелить. Мало грамотных специалистов в данной сфере, вот и ищем ответы здесь, на форуме. Спасибо всей команде и консультирующим докторам за создание и жизнь данного ресурса - он самый информативный, некоммерческий какой-то, человеческий.
Ну а те, кто "вернулись к ...", возможно, суеверны, боятся сглазить, хотя некоторые "старожилы" отписываются, за что им респект и уважуха.)


----------



## Yanek (11 Ноя 2011)

У меня есть пример. Мне тогда было около 30, ему около 40. Тогда никакого МРТ не делали, но учитывая симптомы и то, что он на работе был офисным работником, а в жизни альпинистом, подозреваю что именно грыжа нижнего отдела у него и была. Скрутило его сильно. Но потихоньку боль УШЛА, физпроцедуры, лфк, турничок, бег , и через пол года он уже был в форме. А через год он уже был в альплагере на кавказе ходил на восхождения. Каждое утро он делал и делает гимнастику для спины. Особенно закачивает мышцы спины лежа на животе. И ничего со спиной не делается. После того как скрутило меня я спрашивал делал ли он МРТ. На что он ответил, что чувствует себя в свои 50 отлично, и спина его абсолютно не беспокоит. Ведет активный образ жизни (как на обывателя экстремальный образ жизни). Хотя все в мире относительно.


----------



## lalena (13 Ноя 2011)

У меня 3 года назад была проблема из -за грыжи L4-L5/
лечила 2, 5 мес, с перерывами, консервативно (МТ, блокады, остеопатия)
После лечения полгода осторожничала, правда на Эльбрус проводить соревнования поехала сразу через неделю после окнчания лечения. (сама не нагружалась) а потом без ограничений. На лыжах, коньках и пр. каталась через полгода. С рюкзаком (не очень тяжелым) ходила по горам.
В этом году летом почувствовала дискомфорт в спине, сильно стало отдавать в ногу. позвоночник скрутило. МРТ показало грыжу и стала я лечиться от нее. и только доктор Абеляр, которого мне псоветовал этот форум, догадался что проблема нынче совсем не в грыже, а в смещении тазовых костей.
А грыжа та не влияет, хотя по МРТ этого не скажешь
знаю немало альпинистов и горнолыжников с грыжами - живут и радуются. каждый находит себе подходящее лечение.

а еще у меня сосед на даче. в этом году сам построил двухэтажный дом из 6-метрового бруса (строил один!) и это при том что лет 20 имеет проблемы с грыжами в пояснице.


----------



## olga30 (13 Ноя 2011)

Так последнее обострение ты уж вылечила?


----------



## lalena (13 Ноя 2011)

Лечу. И надеюсь зимой покататься на лыжах


----------



## Yanek (14 Ноя 2011)

Как лечите?


----------



## lalena (14 Ноя 2011)

С помощью рук д-ра Абеляра (мануального терапевта, см в разделе "врачи" тут на сайте)


----------



## Заилийский (14 Ноя 2011)

Lalena, а можно спросить, ваш новый диагноз МРТ показал улучшения по старой грыже, хоть и не она вызывает боль?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

lalena написал(а):


> С помощью рук д-ра Абеляра



О УЖАС!!!!
Вы расчленили коллегу Абеляра?))))


----------



## olga30 (14 Ноя 2011)

Это абелярорукотерапия )) АРТ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

olga30 написал(а):


> Это абелярорукотерапия )) АРТ.


аааа, это меняет дело, прикладывайте доктора к больному месту, строго по инструкции и тогда точно поможет
. )))


----------



## olga30 (14 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> прикладывайте доктора к больному месту
> . )))



Лично мне ,после тех манипуляций, которые делает со мной на кушетке мой лечащий, всегда  в конце хочется спросить "А поцеловать?" и закурить  )))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

olga30 написал(а):


> "А поцеловать?" и закурить )))


 гы гы гы, такими темпами он и планированием семьи начнет заниматься)))))


----------



## olga30 (14 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> гы гы гы, такими темпами он и планированием семьи начнет заниматься)))))



Он женат )) Я уже выяснила ))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

olga30 написал(а):


> Он женат )) Я уже выяснила ))


ай маладца))))))))))


----------



## lalena (14 Ноя 2011)

пока дочитала, забыла, что спросили на предыдущей странице.
аааа... что стало с прежней грыжей? на МРТ она примерно такая же как и 3 года назад, даже возможно чуть больше (из-за отека). поэтому я вначале и решила что это от нее проблема. да и доктора которые смотрели думали так же... и в ногу отдавало... но боль была в этот раз совсем другая, и я об этом говорила...
Забавно, что тогда, в 2008, мне хотели сделать операцию!  а в итоге все обошлось.


----------



## sun_flower (15 Ноя 2011)

3 года прошло с тех пор, как тут зарегистрировался по всем понятным причинам. По поводу возвращения к активной жизни. Условно оно состоялось. Я занимаюсь в зале (без приседаний и становой), бегаю, играю в пляжный волейбол, футбол, в боулинг, таскаю до 30 кг. Первые два года при поездках на авто надевал корсет. Сейчас уже не пользуюсь. Однако никогда не забываю о том, что все нужно делать "правильно". За эти годы у меня сформировался новый стереотип движения. Не сразу, а очень постепенно. Теперь при поднятии тяжестей я приседаю уже даже неосознанно, на автомате, избегаю скручиваний и т.п.. Конечно, бывают боли, но изредка после назрузок и не очень сильные. О постоянной боли я забыл как о страшном сне. Обострений с тех пор не было. Я постоянно тренирую мышцы спины, делаю профилактический массаж, был пару раз в санатории, и надеюсь, что все это в совокупности и дальше позволит мне поддерживать состояние здоровья на таком очень приемлемом для счастливой жизни уровне )). Всем желаю здоровья!!! Вопросы - в личку )


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

sun_flower написал(а):


> таскаю до 30 кг.



без этого никак не обойтись?


----------

